# Echo Show lyric question



## backslidr (Nov 23, 2012)

I just bought an Echo Show. After all the bad reviews I read I wasn't sure what to expect, but it turned out to be a lot nicer than I thought it was going to be. I use it mostly for music and the stereo speakers sound much better than my Echo and gives it more bass. The only thing I'm finding weird is that when the lyrics are showing all the explicit lyrics are blocked out. This doesn't happen on my Fire tablet. Is there a setting I'm missing somewhere where I can turn the censorship feature off?


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Fire tablets for the most part have parental controls.  They're turned off on your tablet?  Are there parental control settings on the Echo Show?


----------



## backslidr (Nov 23, 2012)

I checked and the Show doesn't have parental conrols. That was a great suggestion though, thanks.

I wrote to Amazon and just got back their answer. This is what they said:

"Generally, the Echo show made for all age groups. So, currently the explicit lyrics are not available in Echo show."

i guess Fire Tablets are not made for all age groups, then.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

7vn11vn said:


> I checked and the Show doesn't have parental conrols. That was a great suggestion though, thanks.
> 
> I wrote to Amazon and just got back their answer. This is what they said:
> 
> ...


Well, on Fire Tablets, there ARE parental controls . . . .


----------



## backslidr (Nov 23, 2012)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, on Fire Tablets, there ARE parental controls . . . .


Well, you got my curiosity up with that one so I turned on parental controls on my Fire tablet. My browser and email apps disappeared along with who knows what else. Many other apps were taken out of order, but my music app was still there so I brought up an album with explicit lyrics and guess what? All the lyrics were there.


----------

